# floating plants



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

hello,

im looking to get some floating plants and have a few questions. do keep in mind my tank is only a 2 gallon so space is of the essence. i have very little knowledge so hope you guys can help me out.

1.) which ones are best at absorbing excess nutrients?

2.) which ones look good and generally free of critter?

3.) are any harmful to fish or inverts?

4.) what are some common ones that i can easily find at a next-to-nothing price?

any additional comments would be appreciated! thanks!!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

ninjaturtle said:


> hello,
> 
> im looking to get some floating plants and have a few questions. do keep in mind my tank is only a 2 gallon so space is of the essence. i have very little knowledge so hope you guys can help me out.
> 
> ...


Duckweed and salvinia natans are both great-looking and fast-growing floating plants. Duckweed, you can usually find free, and salvinia natans at frank's aquarium you can get a portion for $1. They are both fish and invert safe.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

i read duckweed is a problem in the tank?

is there something that will not turn in to a nuisance?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

ninjaturtle said:


> i read duckweed is a problem in the tank?
> 
> is there something that will not turn in to a nuisance?


For some, its a nuisance, for others its a blessing
Its fast growth absorbs nutrients so no algae!
you can manually remove it if needed


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

and if you can find Greater Duckweed, it's easier to find and remove.
With duckweek you'll also want a piece of sponge over your filter intake.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

_Salvinia _looks really nice though, IMO. Duckweed, meh, grows fast as the plague though.


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

I like duckweed because its really easy to maintain. Just scoop and toss. Hornwort is a stem that floats and is great at removing nutrients. Same idea but you will need to trim and toss.


----------



## belo (Sep 25, 2010)

the best plants IMHO which is not a weed is RICCIA.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

right now in my 2 gallon, actually 1.7 gal i already have 2 riccia rocks, 2 crypts, water sprite, anubias n a taiwan moss wall. as anubias n crypt r slow groeing i wanted something to cover the top to help with algae n nutrients.

does big als scarb have anything? i might drop by.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> right now in my 2 gallon, actually 1.7 gal i already have 2 riccia rocks, 2 crypts, water sprite, anubias n a taiwan moss wall. as anubias n crypt r slow groeing i wanted something to cover the top to help with algae n nutrients.
> 
> does big als scarb have anything? i might drop by.


I believe the anubias and crypts are slow growers, as are the moss, I think.

Duck weed and hornwort are good choices for floating plants. I had salvinia, but it did not survive under my 15W fluorescent, while the duckweed is doing well.

I got my duckweed from a pond. I just dipped it in diluted bleach a couple of times in order to disinfect as much as I could. I actually got lesser and greater duckweed, and I think greater duckweed looks better.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

as my tank is small as ive mentioned,

which floating plant has the shortest root system?

i dont want anything to drag all the way to the mid section of thank.. tank is only about 8-10 inches high.


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

ninjaturtle said:


> as my tank is small as ive mentioned,
> 
> which floating plant has the shortest root system?
> 
> i dont want anything to drag all the way to the mid section of thank.. tank is only about 8-10 inches high.


I would recommend hornwort. It has no root system and is easiest to control of all the floating.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

dchow said:


> I would recommend hornwort. It has no root system and is easiest to control of all the floating.


Hornwort is okay, but duckweed has two advantages over it:

1- Duckweed is partially emersed, meaning it can use CO2 from air. Hornwort can only get CO2 from the water

2- Hornwort tends to stay in the middle of the water column, and moves around a lot, getting caught in other plants, unless you weigh it down. Duckweed stays on the surface.

However, if you use duckweed, you need to use either a filter that doesn't break water surface, or something to keep the duckweed from being flushed down and possibly getting stuck somewhere without light and dying.

Duckweed also prefers calmer water surfaces.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

i went and got salvinia natans today. they look good, good size...

anyone know how fast these guys will grow?


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

Riccia can be grown on a rock and then submerged, but in my experience it will always end up separating and float to the top. In my opinion this would be a good floating plant for you if you don't want any roots in the water. Somehow I can't get it to stop growing in my tank in Ajax. I think I get every little bit and then in a month or so there is a huge mass floating at the top again. 

If you want some, I'll give you what I have for free... just gotta come to Ajax to pick it up.


----------

